# Caxton Cards



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Anyone with a Caxton pre-paid Card can load Euros at a decent rate- 1.155 (as from 1730 today)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are we sure that Euro's will still be legal tender at the end of this year. :twisted: :twisted:

cabby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euro*

I am buying some at 1.25 today - from a colleague who has not further use for them! We both gain a bit at that rate!

Russell


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Over 116 Euro today due to the European deal and our Conservative/Lib government decision.
I think there is more chance of more as the Euro may come under more strain from Greece.
So the decision is should we buy now at a guaranteed rate or take the chance and wait??


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> So the decision is should we buy now at a guaranteed rate or take the chance and wait??


A bit of each?


----------

